# J tube removal



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello all,

Per Op note:

pre/post dx: pharyngeal carcinoma in remission

Procedure: Removal of port-a-cath, removal of J-tube

PROCEDURE:  Under general anesthesia, the J-tube was pulled and the granulation tissue was cauterized and a dressing was applied.  The site where the port was prepped and draped in the usual fashion and the previous port incisions were opened.  The port was dislodged from the pocket.  Sutures holding it in position were lysed and the catheter was extracted.  The catheter tract was oversewn with Vicryl suture and the incision was injected with 0.5% Marcaine and closed with Vicryl suture in the deep tissue and intracuticular Monocryl and Steri-Strips for skin closure.

I see 36590 for port-a-cath but nothing for J-tube removal. As an ASC, would this be unlisted 43999?

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## bethh05 (Mar 3, 2015)

There is no specific code for just the removal. I found this on the ASGE website, I think you will have to go with the unlisted.

Q. What code do I use for removal of a G-tube?

A. If the tube is not being replaced, there is no specific procedure code and it is reported during an E&M face-to-face visit. If NO E&M service is provided at all and the physician placed the G tube himself, no service would be reported. However, if the G-tube was removed and replaced, code 43760 has a redefined meaning as of 2008:

43760 - Change of gastrostomy tube, percutaneous, without imaging or endoscopic guidance.

For endoscopic placement of gastrostomy tube, use 43246.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 4, 2015)

thank you!!!


----------

